

Ask HN: Who wants to learn to program with me? - jamesbrewer

I've been programming on and off for a few years now. Unfortunately, there are people out there who have been developing software less than 6 months and could probably code circles around me.<p>I'm looking for a programmer that has some prior programming experience or no experience at all. We'll keep each other motivated by sharing what we learn or accomplish each day. This model seems to be successful at getting people committed to their projects, so why not apply it to programming too?<p>If you're up for the challenge, drop a line here or hit me up on Twitter at @ManiacalScience.<p>EDIT: I'm going to leave this for a while and see how many responses I get. If I get more than one or two I'll have to talk to everyone and see who most closely matches my own goals and interests. If it is the case that a decent number of people are looking for someone to learn with, it wouldn't be a bad idea for others to try pairing up.
======
ixacto
I have been teaching myself programming for a couple months now, and since I
want to be more of a generalist I am learning some csish stuff that really
takes getting used to. I could definitely use some motivation right now (im
out in the sticks). email is rayjhendricks at gmail dot com

